# What axes for woodworking



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I want to buy an axe for rough hewing small logs, just removing the bark, sapwood, and squaring up the log. Looking at axes there are quite a few different kinds and I'm wondering if there are any axe experts that can tell me some specifics in what to look for so I don't buy the wrong kind or a crappy axe. I'll be shopping for vintage axes so specific brand recommendations are a plus.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know much about hewing but the first thing that came to my mind. What in rough hewing? Is there different degrees of hewing? Say like rough, medium and finished hewing?

I bet this guy know something about it.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I looked for one at flea markets for over a year, but could only find huge hewing axes, the kind used for hewing large beams. I'd guess that this is because these are the style that people want to hang on their walls. I recently bought a small broad hatchet sold by Lee Valley for a pretty reasonable price ($59) and have been pretty happy with it, though I haven't used it enough to endorse it more strongly than that.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=72046&cat=1,41131

A more direct answer to your question: I'd consider buying anything that was made in Sweden, but there were so many small factories and shops making this kind of tool 150 years ago that the brands available in the used market will probably vary by region. And in my experience most old axes don't even have any kind of identifying mark.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

*Rick M.*
Will be following your post with some interest.
Loads of tree-felling in my area for new Motorway build.
Free Wood !!!!!

*AlaskaGuy*

Superb video, fun and informative.
Thanks for posting (both).


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Using a spade or a draw knife are best for debarking trees. A broad axe is great for cleaning up chips off a log. I use to use combination of chainsaw, double bit axe and another axe to square logs before I got a broad axe.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

These folks have the best axe quality and selection.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have looked off an on over the last years for a hewing hatchet. Over seas models being one of the more sought after hatchets with the German, Fuchs being the one I saw brought up often. Follansbee has about the most useful information both video and text when it comes to the subject of hewing hatchets.

As far the easiest to come by the Kent pattern is about the most commonly found in the flea markets, antique stores, etc… and almost all will serve well with a little work and overall are the cheapest route (Plumb, Belknap, Collins, etc..).

I have come across a few I liked at historical reenactment fairs/traps/what ever you call them being sold by some of the participants. You have to usually ask as most of the stuff they are pedaling is more inline with the average Joe looking for decorative twisted forged plant hangers, coat hangers, etc…. Usually the ones I find run in the mid 200 to 300 range and turns me off as I could put the same towards something a little more collectible to use and currently using one is more about something that would have been handy a few times and "neat" to use.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a series of videos on youtube from China. Made by a "GE Hong" the fellow in the videos uses a small hatchet as a chisel driver. One videos shows the bench covered by at least 40 different small axes, hatchets , and othe r edged items. Might be worth the time to look it up? Not sure about translating it, though. He speaks fast, and in Mandarin…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Follansbee has about the most useful information both video and text when it comes to the subject of hewing hatchets.
> 
> As far the easiest to come by the Kent pattern is about the most commonly found …
> - TravisH


Thanks Travis, this gave me some reading.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Whenever we stop at flea markets I also watch for axes, but all I see are old rusted out pieces of junk from the hardware stores.

The link that mrjinx posted ( These folks ) has some pretty neat axes, but are you prepared to sell one of your kids for an axe?


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

When you run your searches check lathers hatchets. Some companies list small hand axes as lathers tools.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

Rick M.-

Buy an axe! Use that axe. Decide what you like or don't like about it and refine your target search. I don't know what your budget is but I see axes at yard sales and flea markets all of the time. I have a half of a dozen axes and twice that many hatchets. I've never paid more than $5.00 for any of them and $2-3 is more common. No handle? Buy it anyway. You're a woodworker right? With a saw (to cut the wedge kerf) a spoke shave, rasp and file you can handle an axe head in an hour or two or less.

I would grab the first axe (or head) I found from any American or European maker I found that was $5.00 or less. I'd avoid India or any axe that was marked with an Asian (except Japan) country. But axes were made by the millions by hundreds of companies over the past 200 years. Even here in old tool hell they are dirt cheap and common. True Temper, Collins, Kelly, Mann, Plumb, Norlund are just a few of the makers worth looking at.

An axe in the hand is a very simple and very useful tool. They are easy to sharpen with only a file and easy to modify with handle length and shape. Get one (or six).

chuck


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> True Temper, Collins, Kelly, Mann, Plumb, Norlund are just a few of the makers worth looking at.
> 
> chuck
> 
> - upchuck


Thanks, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

My Dad had a small ax by Herters. It was very hard and brittle - had a corner broken off the blade. We also had common soft steel axes - which were always dull. So, there is a tradeoff. That's really all I know.

-Paul


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

These are on Ebay right now.

$68 + $25 shipping. Right handed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-7-Lbs-EXTR-RARE-HEWING-GOOSEWING-BEARDED-BROAD-AXE-VIKING-STYLE-/141433363942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ee15dde6

-Paul


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I rarely come across them for less than 40 (the old hewing hatchets). I do find some of the camp hatchets and such for cheaper but they would require way to much grinding for me to mess with. The issue in my area is any small hatchet with rust is an instant "antique" and they will sit for ever at 40 bucks or more. May get lucky and find a non branded one at times and they are about half that price.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> The issue in my area is any small hatchet with rust is an instant "antique"
> 
> - TravisH


Yep, sounds all too familiar. Around here it seems like people look up the most expensive axe on ebay then double that price for their no name piece of junk with a chipped edge and mushroomed back.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

If I felt a need for that type of axe, I would take a chance on the Bulgarian axes on ebay, but that's just me. It's a bit of money, but if you *need* it…

-Paul


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Paul I have no idea what you are talking about, got a link? And why would you choose this Bulgarian axe?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Using a spade or a draw knife are best for debarking trees. A broad axe is great for cleaning up chips off a log. I use to use combination of chainsaw, double bit axe and another axe to square logs before I got a broad axe.
> 
> - mrjinx007


I use a draw knife for debarking, it works really well on green wood. And I've been using a chainsaw for flattening the side of logs but every year I reach more often for hand tools. Plus it just looks so darn cool when Roy does it. I don't own any axe right now and don't have a need for for a felling or splitting axe, I do have two splitting mauls.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

You mentioned Roy, do you have his books? Those books are my first source when I want to find out
how to do something with hand tools and then try the Woodwright's Shop on line resources. I know
he covered this, here is one choice: "Have Broad Axe Will Travel" - Roy Underhill- TEDxRaleigh … and
you should be able to find more. Hope you have fun with your journey.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

When I purchased my tools to homestead in Alaskan's bush I bought the best of of tools I could get my hands on. My scribe cost me over $100, axe, $200, one-man/two man (one man/one woman) saw $400, ice/wood spade and other tools $700. .338 savage gun entered at 6" and and exited at 9" to kill the Grizzly For fat to light the lamps, food and blankets for $540. Contract with bush-pilot $600 to drop off supplies like sugar and flour. 22 mag and higher caliber guns for smaller games. Fishing gears for food; for dogs/dog-sled, cache and other storage.
My best friend was my $200 axe, for it was designed to last forever and not only it made the cabin, but it cut the grizzly and other games so they could be stash in the cache for the winter months. Without a decent axe you are pretty much screwed in the "real world".


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't own Roy's books but have read them, been a few years though.

Jinx, I live in Suburbia so a felling axe is pretty low on my list of needs. Even growing up on the farm, we never used them. Hatchets, chainsaws, splitting mauls for sure, but never axes. But you've got that Dick Proenneke thing going on so I'm sure it's essential for you.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

> Paul I have no idea what you are talking about, got a link? And why would you choose this Bulgarian axe?
> 
> - Rick M.


I posted the link earlier in the thread.

Why would I choose it? I think it's cool when a small business somewhere in the former "eastern block" makes a stab (no pun intended) at creating and marketing interesting products. The prices seem reasonable, the products look reasonably likeable - so why not give it a chance?

The seller has several similar products for sale - all edged tools.

I haven't bought anything from him, so this is not an endorsement - just a statement of interest. If I needed something like that, I might try one of his.

-Paul
-


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, the goosewing axes, I didn't know they were also called Bulgarian axes. Yeah I'd love to have one of those but they sure are spendy.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

The only axe I have is a carpenters axe I got when I bought a few tool boxes from a guy getting rid of his dad and granddad's tools. I'm not quite sure about the advantages of the carpenters axe, other than the shape of the head near the eye does allow you to choke up on it farther to do close up work. There's a video on Youtube of some scandinavian guys building a house almost entirely with axes and they use carpenters axes if I remember right.

A carpenter's axe might work for a lot of the things you want to do, but it does seem you'd want a hewing hatchet or axe for some of what you mentioned.


----------

